# xdirectfb

## Benve

Chi lo ha provato?

Penso che tenterò di istallarlo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34174

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Chi lo ha provato?
> 
> Penso che tenterò di istallarlo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34174

 

Lo sto installando ora!  :Very Happy: 

(tra l'altro ho già tutto il sistema installato con la flag directfb)

----------

## Benve

non è valido, col mio duron 650 e la mia adsl vincerai sicuramente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> non è valido, col mio duron 650 e la mia adsl vincerai sicuramente 

 

Primo!  :Razz: 

Veramente una figata questo x server, date un po' un'occhiata. Da notare la trasparenza reale delle finestre sovrapposte, della slit e compagnia. Ed è solo l'inizio  :Very Happy: 

Certo, alcune cosette non sembrano funzionare (hotkeys su tutti), ma vedrò che si può fare. Magari poi provo anche transluxent proposto da bsolar tempo fa e faccio un confronto prestazionale. Questo non sembra male, davvero carino. Bravo benve  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Vabbé, io lo provai tempo fa, ma non mi convinse molto... Forse perché non mi interessano così tanto le trasparenze...

----------

## koma

sarò stupido ma sbaglio qlc..

emergo inserisco quella riga e poi?

se lancio xinit nn cambia nulla tutto uguale... come regolo la trasparenza? qualcosa non mi quadra.. sarà che nn capisco l'inglese

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> sarò stupido ma sbaglio qlc..
> 
> emergo inserisco quella riga e poi?
> 
> se lancio xinit nn cambia nulla tutto uguale... come regolo la trasparenza? qualcosa non mi quadra.. sarà che nn capisco l'inglese

 

Ma anche non capendo l'inglese i passi mi sembravano chiari  :Wink: , te li riassumo:

- compili il kernel con il supporto al framebuffer

- sistemi grub o lilo per caricare il framebuffer all'avvio (questi due passaggi solitamente sono già stati fatti indipendentemente da xdirectfb, è l'abilitazione del normale framebuffer)

- # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xdirectfb

- modificare /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/dfbserverrc mettendoci la riga:

exec /usr/X11R6/bin/XDirectFB -enableRoot -defaultOpacity 200

(le opzioni da passare a questo comando le trovi qui)

- avvia il nuovo server con startxdfb

Forse l'howto sul forum non era completissimo, ma guardando anche il sito ufficiale del progetto si poteva capire come fare. Ora va e goditi la trasparenza estrema!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

quindi un cat di /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/dfbserverrc sarebbe così:

```
# cat /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/dfbserverrc

#!/bin/bash

exec /usr/X11R6/bin/XDirectFB -enableRoot -defaultOpacity 200 

```

Giusto?

----------

## koma

perfetto ci sono riuscito ma credo ci sia una bug.

Allo spostare delle finestre il movimento non è fluido e oltretutto vanno un po' dovev golioni come cercare di pisciare nella tazza del cesso qnd di è fatti e ubrachi per intenderci  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

http://koma.altervista.org/browse/xdirectfb.jpg

r0x  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allo spostare delle finestre il movimento non è fluido e oltretutto vanno un po' dovev golioni come cercare di pisciare nella tazza del cesso qnd di è fatti e ubrachi per intenderci 

 

A parte la censurabile e di dubbio gusto similitudine... cmq io non ho questi problemi, funziona tutto benissimo (tranne un paio di programmini come dicevo in altro post, che però non partono proprio) quindi non so fino a che punto si tratti di bug.

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> Allo spostare delle finestre il movimento non è fluido e oltretutto vanno un po' dovev golioni come cercare di pisciare nella tazza del cesso qnd di è fatti e ubrachi per intenderci  
> 
> A parte la censurabile e di dubbio gusto similitudine... cmq io non ho questi problemi, funziona tutto benissimo (tranne un paio di programmini come dicevo in altro post, che però non partono proprio) quindi non so fino a che punto si tratti di bug.

 

boh =) cmq le mie similitudini sono le migliori e mi sono già trattenuto  :Very Happy: 

Ora provo un paio di cose.  

Velevo sapere (anche se ot) come emttere i bordi todi alle finestre di fluxbox.

PS xvnc ronza xon xdirectfb ?

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Velevo sapere (anche se ot) come emttere i bordi todi alle finestre di fluxbox.

 

Due cose (senza rancore):

- ti prego, leggi i messaggi prima di postarli, in modo da togliere almeno gli errori più evidenti di battitura, a volte si fa fatica a seguirti  :Wink: 

- sui bordi tondi in fluxbox se n'è parlato pochi topic fa, quindi fai una bella ricerchina sul forum, avresti dovuto già farlo  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS xvnc ronza xon xdirectfb ?

 

Facciamo che sono tre le cose allora:   :Very Happy: 

- scrivi in italiano comprensibile e un po' meno sintetico!!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Guarda sul mio post di qche giorno fa koma, le righe da inserire nel tuo tema di fluxbox sono: 

```
menu.roundCorners:      TopRight TopLeft BottomLeft BottomRight 

window.roundCorners:    TopRight TopLeft BottomLeft BottomRight

```

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> Velevo sapere (anche se ot) come emttere i bordi todi alle finestre di fluxbox. 
> 
> Due cose (senza rancore):
> ...

 

Scusa non dormo da 3 giorni  :Very Happy: 

allora :

PS xvnc ronza xon xdirectfb ?

Traduco:

PS (post scriptum)

xvnc (il probramma)

ronza (rulla funziona va )

xon  (con errore di battitura)

 xdirectfb? (ok una parola giusta c'è)[/code]

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora :
> 
> PS xvnc ronza xon xdirectfb ?
> ...

 

Ntrcrfyy  :Twisted Evil: 

N = Nonmn 

t = ti 

r = rrresta

c = ckhe 

r = rullarlo, provarlo, scoprirlo da solo

f = fratellllo

y = yeah

y = yeah

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

Lo ho provato, anche se non a lungo. E' bellino ma penso non ancora utilizzabile per tutti i giorni. Tornerò a riguardarci tra qualche tempo, spero in miglioramenti.

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Lo ho provato, anche se non a lungo. E' bellino ma penso non ancora utilizzabile per tutti i giorni. Tornerò a riguardarci tra qualche tempo, spero in miglioramenti.

 

Concordo, alla fine l'unico valore aggiunto che da è la trasparenza reale, a scapito però di altre cosette: leggero decremento delle prestazioni, alcuni programmi che non funzionano correttamente o non vanno proprio, varie ed eventuali. Per ora anch'io continuo ad usare l'xfree liscio, anche se mi attira la patch transluxent citata da bsolar tempo fa (come concetto mi piace di più, anche come prestazioni e compatiilità dovrebbe essere migliore *in teoria*), ma visto che lui l'ha provata e dice non lo convince (e credo ci si possa fidare di bsolar  :Wink:  ) e che non mi sembra un progetto molto attivo aspetterò ancora anche qui. Se qualcuno ha altre idee o conosce cosette simili dica pure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per ora anch'io continuo ad usare l'xfree liscio, anche se mi attira la patch transluxent citata da bsolar tempo fa (come concetto mi piace di più, anche come prestazioni e compatiilità dovrebbe essere migliore *in teoria*), ma visto che lui l'ha provata e dice non lo convince (e credo ci si possa fidare di bsolar  ) e che non mi sembra un progetto molto attivo aspetterò ancora anche qui.

 

Pausa. Io non sono rimasto convinto di xdirectfb, come voi a quanto pare. Non ho provato transluxent per svariati motivi, non ultimo il fatto che mi pare abbastanza morente come progetto... peccato perché l'idea è buona.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pausa. Io non sono rimasto convinto di xdirectfb, come voi a quanto pare. Non ho provato transluxent per svariati motivi, non ultimo il fatto che mi pare abbastanza morente come progetto... peccato perché l'idea è buona.

 

Ops   :Embarassed: 

Sorry, avevo inteso il tuo post precedente come riferito a transluxent, visto che lo avevo appena citato abbinato al tuo nome, errore mio.

Quindi se non l'hai provato la sola cosa negativa è l'apparente inattività del progetto... ora vedo di aggiornarmi un po' e se ne vale la pena lo provo.

----------

## JacoMozzi

In tutto il giorno fra un problema e l'altro da risolvere ho provato anch'io xdirectfb. 

Esito: guardate il mio post Xdirectfb e voglia di protagonismo ....

Inoltre ogni volta che tento di farlo partire mi si crasha tutto e devo resettare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> In tutto il giorno fra un problema e l'altro da risolvere ho provato anch'io xdirectfb. 
> 
> Esito: guardate il mio post Xdirectfb e voglia di protagonismo ....
> 
> Inoltre ogni volta che tento di farlo partire mi si crasha tutto e devo resettare  
> ...

 Passare via ssh e dare un paio di kill nel punto giusto? o casomai init6 da root via ssh?

----------

## JacoMozzi

In questo pc non avevo ancora avviato sshd!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> In questo pc non avevo ancora avviato sshd!!
> 
> 

 una macchina linux senza sshd?

Per me sarebbe come uno stereo senza casse.. come fai a comunicare?

PS Meglio come similitudine Shev?   :Laughing: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque  :Evil or Very Mad: 

È da una settimana che é in fase di configurazione questo calcolatore vettoriale con architettura Gotica-rinascimentale. Appena metto a posto i problemi (uno fra tutti swappppp) metto ssshhhddd  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Ciao Koma

Jaco

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Dunque 
> 
> È da una settimana che é in fase di configurazione questo calcolatore vettoriale con architettura Gotica-rinascimentale. Appena metto a posto i problemi (uno fra tutti swappppp) metto ssshhhddd   
> 
> Ciao Koma
> ...

 

ok dai nn era per offenderti!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi spiace :\

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Seguendo questo post mi e' venuta voglia di installare xdirectfb. Quando

facci startxdfb mi si avvia ma il problema e' il puntatore de mouse che 

quando lo sposto mi annerisce lo schermi (sul punto in cui sono passato).

Qualcuno a qualche idea del perche'?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno a qualche idea del perche'?

 

Che driver del framebuffer usi? Magari è un problema dovuto al supporto non troppo completo per certi driver, non saprei. Cmq come dicevamo è un progetto ancora un po' immaturo, quindi problemi del genere potrebbero essere bug o features non troppo complete e quindi indipendenti dal tuo sistema. Non ti resta che smanettare  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dai koma nn mi sono offeso   :Very Happy: 

Fedeliallalinea: anche a me ha dato lo stesso problema, utilizzo il framebuffer con nessun driver specifico, quindi suppongo vesa. Mi parte xdirectfb, vedo un riquadro con il bel puntatore, dopo un po' arriva fluxbox (solo nel riquadro) e provando a muovere il mouse mi si annerisce tutto (fuori dal riquadro dove c'é fluxbox), invece nel riquadro si vedono delle macchie psichedeliche   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## flocchini

Ok sara' una domanda idiota... Ma ho cercato in giro e non ho trovato risposta. Come diavolo faccio a dirgli di non far partire twm ma kde? Cosa e come devo modificare? Tnx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ok sara' una domanda idiota... Ma ho cercato in giro e non ho trovato risposta. Come diavolo faccio a dirgli di non far partire twm ma kde? Cosa e come devo modificare? Tnx

 

Metti nel tuo .xinitrc startkde

```
touch .xinitrc | echo startkde > .xinitrc
```

----------

## flocchini

Partito  :Smile:  tnx fedeleallalinea

Ora... X lo vedo molto piu' "lfluido", sara' che la mia matroxG550 non e' piu' un fulmine, ma in effetti sembra tutto un po' pesante. 

Altra cosa... la documentazione mi sembra alquanto scarsina ( o io sono troppo niubbo/rinco x comprenderla appieno), non sono riuscito per esempio a capire "dove " prende la configurazione... Va a leggersi XF86Config? Oppure sta altrove? Ho anche letto (nel thread in inglese che ne parla) che pare supporti il dual head e, visto che ormai mi ci sono affezionato, vorrei capire come fare ad attivarlo anche da XdirectFB . Qualche idea?

----------

## bubble27

Leggendo questo post mi è venuta voglia di installare xdirectfb qualche tempo fà, adesso stavo riprovando ma nn cambia niente, praticamente quando starto startxdfb mi esce uno schermo in risoluzione nn in che numero sia, probabilmente 640x480 xchè penso che vadi a leggere la prima configurazione del /etc/fb.modes poi come da lettura del post, ho modificato usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/dfbserverrc esattamente:

Lowenbrau etc # cat /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/dfbserverrc

#!/bin/bash

exec /usr/X11R6/bin/XDirectFB -enableRoot -defaultOpacity 200

dopo di che starto X, e pufffff, il mouse come lo muovo mi annerisce con dei pixelloni lo schermo e tra l'altro anche a risoluzione schifosa anche aprendo le finestre nn avviene nessuna trasparenza!!!! come mai ???

potrebbe essere la nvidia ??? da quel che ho letto su http://www.directfb.org/modules.xml la nvidia nn è molto compatibile (forse nn è il temine adatto) a questo programma !!!

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## Benve

che kernel usi? anche a me da questo problema (la risoluzione sballata) con la serie di sviluppo e framebuffer radeon. Mentre con kernel gentoo e modulo vesa tutto funziona

----------

## bubble27

 *Benve wrote:*   

> che kernel usi? anche a me da questo problema (la risoluzione sballata) con la serie di sviluppo e framebuffer radeon. Mentre con kernel gentoo e modulo vesa tutto funziona

 

attualmente sto usando 

Lowenbrau root # uname -a

Linux Lowenbrau 2.6.0-test5 #2 Mon Sep 15 13:33:44 UTC 2003 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Lowenbrau root # qpkg -I -v xfree

x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 *

xò ho anche i gentoo-sources !!! che dici di provare con i gentoo-sources ???

----------

## Benve

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xò ho anche i gentoo-sources !!! che dici di provare con i gentoo-sources ???

 

si   :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   
> 
> xò ho anche i gentoo-sources !!! che dici di provare con i gentoo-sources ??? 
> 
> si  

 

Avevi ragione   :Surprised:  infatti con i gentoo-sources va, anche se gli spostamenti del mouse e vari movimenti delle finetre vanno ancora a creare i pixelloni  !!!! ma con il kernel 2.6 nn è possibile ???  che ne dici provando a ricompilare senza framebuffer ???   :Confused:  potrebbe andare ??

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## Benve

ma se non attivi il fb non funziona proprio

----------

## bubble27

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ma se non attivi il fb non funziona proprio

 

 :Shocked:  azz ... quindi ?? con il kernel 2.6 praticamente nn potrei usa xdirectfb ???

d'oh >_< è pure un bel pacchettone...... da nn ricordo quanti MB.....ok fa niente...grazie lo stesso..

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bubble27

noooo.... forse un problema lo sono riuscito risolvere e cioè che funziona con il kernel 2.6 infatti ho cambiato le impostazioni nel /etc/fb.modes e adesso mi si vede a 1024x768 ok !!!! xò rimane sempre il problema del mouse che crea dei pixelloni neri, come si risolve ???? leggendo sempre questo post mi sembra che sia kome che fedeliallalinea abbiano avuto questo tipo di problema !! percaso raga vi ricordate come avete fatto (se avete risolto) ?? poi altra cosa..... ma questo xdirectfb.... usa i driver nvidia ???? nel senso che li ho installati xò quando starto X con startxdfb la nitidezza  :Confused:  dell'immagine nn mi sembra + quella !!!! questo è dato da xdirectfb che sfrutta molto la scheda grafica ????

ciao Gentooaglia......

----------

## flocchini

Per quello che ne so io il framebuffer sul 2.6 non e' ancora a posto completamente (ad esempio a me sul desktop funge e sul portatile no), credo che i tuoi problemi con xdirectfb che si appoggia massicciamente sul framebuffer (per non dire che ne e' una estensione) dipendano da quello.

Se provi con i driver vesa che succede?

Ma a quando una versione definitiva del 2.6?  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Per quello che ne so io il framebuffer sul 2.6 non e' ancora a posto completamente (ad esempio a me sul desktop funge e sul portatile no), credo che i tuoi problemi con xdirectfb che si appoggia massicciamente sul framebuffer (per non dire che ne e' una estensione) dipendano da quello.
> 
> Se provi con i driver vesa che succede?
> 
> Ma a quando una versione definitiva del 2.6? 

 

Non so quando uscirà la stable del 2.6 xò siamo agli sgoccioli ormai... cmq il framebuffer con i driver vesa funziona (o per lo meno funzionava prima di reinstallare) xò facendo un pò di ricerce nei forum ho trovato che x chi ha le nvidia potrebbe provare con i driver nVidia Riva support .... (nn l'ho provati, proverò)..... cmq i problemi che ebbi con xdirectfb erando dati da alcuni pixelloni creati dai vari spostamenti del mouse....

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so quando uscirà la stable del 2.6 xò siamo agli sgoccioli ormai... 

 

Io non sarei così sicuro, imho c'è da aspettare ancora qualche mese (diversi mesi)...

----------

## bubble27

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   
> 
> Non so quando uscirà la stable del 2.6 xò siamo agli sgoccioli ormai...  
> 
> Io non sarei così sicuro, imho c'è da aspettare ancora qualche mese (diversi mesi)...

 

vabbè.... che dici, x natale questo regalino del 2.6 stable   :Razz:  eeeehhhhh, facciamo una bella lettera a Babbo Stalman & Renne ...... 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## Benve

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> xò rimane sempre il problema del mouse che crea dei pixelloni neri, come si risolve ????

 

Sei sicuro di aver disattivato gpm.

A me ora va tutto. Unico problema a ogni click me ne conta 2.

----------

## bubble27

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   xò rimane sempre il problema del mouse che crea dei pixelloni neri, come si risolve ???? 
> 
> Sei sicuro di aver disattivato gpm.
> 
> A me ora va tutto. Unico problema a ogni click me ne conta 2.

 

Adesso l'ho unmergiato xdirectfb, xò mi ricordo che nn l'avevo disattivato gpm !!! cmq nn riesco a capire cosa possa centrare gpm con i pixelloni neri in X .......

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## patroclo7

Che sia gpm la causa dei pixel neri è scritto molto chiaramente sul sito di xdirectfb. é un conflitto di risorse, che stanno cercando di risolvere facendo sì che il mouse in xdirectfb usi direttamente gpm.

----------

## koma

http://www.directfb.org/directfbgl.xml avete letto qui? potrebbe essere l'addio definitivo a xfree  :Smile:  accelerazione grafica

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> http://www.directfb.org/directfbgl.xml avete letto qui? potrebbe essere l'addio definitivo a xfree  accelerazione grafica

 

LA MIA SCHEDA E' GIA' SUPPORTATA!!!

Trovo un buco di tempo e provo a montare il tutto  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Benve

Il problema di tutto DirectFB è che non vengono rilasciate nuove versioni da mesi.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sasdo

mentre voi vi destreggiate con il lentissimo xorg+xcompmgr (almeno, lentissimo per il mio misero piccì), io mi son dedicato a XDIRECTFB che è FENOMENALE!!!!

Dato il mio scarsissimo pc con scheda video SiS SENZA ACCELERAZIONE 3D (dannata SiS!!!), XDirectFB rulla che è una meraviglia!!!

qualche minimo bug (ma questioni infinitesime) e velocità PAZZESCA!!

Per dire: con xcompmgr per me era ingestibile usare le trasparenze, con questo invece non noto rallentamenti grossi!!!

wooowowowowowoww!!!1

me è felice come una Pasqua!!!!

IUPPPPIIII

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Spiegatemi: è un'altra implementazione oppure è un driver per far andare l'attuale server in framebuffer?

----------

## Sasdo

credo la seconda...

... me non ha capito molto....

..comunque.... ritiro la mia gioia e felicità:

non so perchè ma sembra che ogni click del mouse corrisponda a 2 click... per cui non riesco a usare i menu e a fare altre cose... zigh...

----------

## Benve

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> credo la seconda...
> 
> ... me non ha capito molto....
> 
> ..comunque.... ritiro la mia gioia e felicità:
> ...

 

E' un bug noto se cerchi un poco in giro lo trovi.

Ora non ricordo, era da commentare una linea nei sorgenti o cancellare un device in dev

----------

## Sasdo

uh... ochei gracias cercherò ancora.

mi hai ridato speranza =)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> credo la seconda...

 

Credi male, é un altro server:

```
Description: XDirectFB is a rootless XServer on top of DirectFB
```

In sostanza si tratta di un tentativo per usare X direttamente nel framebuffer, senza strati aggiuntivi.

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   credo la seconda... 
> 
> Credi male, é un altro server:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

uh oh...   :Embarassed: 

comunque ho risolto

ecco qua il post della salvezza:

 HOWTO:Fix the directfb double mouse bug

e funziona!!!

iuppi!!

----------

